# Observation/phjysician



## oreyeszwirn (Nov 19, 2008)

When following the 8 hour rule for obs, does the clock start ticking when the patient is admitted into obs or when the physician first sees the patient? 

the pt was admitted to obs on 9/12@13:28 at which time dr. saw pt @15:25 and transferred pt same day 9/12@22:15 no dc code used.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Nov 20, 2008)

the clock ticks at the time of admission



oreyeszwirn said:


> When following the 8 hour rule for obs, does the clock start ticking when the patient is admitted into obs or when the physician first sees the patient?
> 
> the pt was admitted to obs on 9/12@13:28 at which time dr. saw pt @15:25 and transferred pt same day 9/12@22:15 no dc code used.


----------

